# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  أتزوجك حلم لكن صعب يتحقق mms ..

## ليلاس

*مــ س ـــاء الخيييير ...*

----------

دمعة على السطور (05-06-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

يتبع ..

----------


## ليلاس

*م / ن* 

*تحياااااااااتي و سلآمي ..}*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*ذوق قميل قداً ليلاس ;)*

*ثآنكس على الطرح حبوبه ..،*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مسجااااااات رهيبه وحلووة
يسلموو غناتي ليلاس ع الطرح
الله يعطيج الف عااافيه
تحيآاتي

----------


## غرام أحباب

مسجات روووعهـ*~
رآآقت لي كتييييير..~
يسلمو ليلاس
كلك ذوووق ياعسل
............

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

حلووووووووين .. يسلمووووووو

----------


## fatemah

آختيآإر رآ‘ئع .,
تسس‘ـلم يمينك .,
وربي يعطيك ـآلف عآإفية .,
لـآإع‘ـدمنآ ـآلجديد .,
سس‘ـلآمي .,

----------


## ليلاس

> *مرآإحب ،*
> 
> *ذوق قميل قداً ليلاس ;)* 
> *ثآنكس على الطرح حبوبه ..،* 
> *ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،،* 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
> *تحيآتي*



 
*الله يعافيك غناتي ..*

*تسلمي ع الحضور الذوق ..*

*نـــورتي ..*

----------


## ليلاس

> مسجااااااات رهيبه وحلووة
> يسلموو غناتي ليلاس ع الطرح
> الله يعطيج الف عااافيه
> تحيآاتي



 
*الله يعافيك و يسلمك غلاي ..*

*تسلمين ع الحضور الأحلى ..*

*نـــورتي ..]*

----------


## ليلاس

> مسجات روووعهـ*~
> 
> رآآقت لي كتييييير..~
> يسلمو ليلاس
> كلك ذوووق ياعسل 
> ............




*الله يسلمك حبوبه ..*

*حضورك الذوق الأروع ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------


## ليلاس

> حلووووووووين .. يسلمووووووو



 
*الله يسلمك غناتي ..*

*مرورك الأحلى ..~*

----------


## ليلاس

> آختيآإر رآ‘ئع .,
> تسس‘ـلم يمينك .,
> وربي يعطيك ـآلف عآإفية .,
> لـآإع‘ـدمنآ ـآلجديد .,
> سس‘ـلآمي .,



 
*الله يعافيك و يسلمك غناتي فطوم ..]*

*تسلمي ع المرور الأروع ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## جنى الورود

_يسلموووو عزيزتي كلك ذووق_

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يسلمك يااا رب ..*

*تسلمي يآ الغ ــلآ ع الحضوور الذووق ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

روعه 
يسلمو مليون 
بنتظار القدام 
مودتي..

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يسلمك و يخليك حبوبـهـ ..*

*حضورك الأحلى ..~*

*منورة ..}*

*لا خلا ولا عدم .~.}*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

مررة روعة 

يعطيك العافية حبابة ع الانتقاء المميز..
والطرح الذويق..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## ليلاس

*ربي يعافيك و يوفقك حبوبـهـ ..*

*حضورك الأروع ..}*

*منورة ..}*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..~*

----------


## كــاريس

مسجآت رؤؤعهـ

تسلمي ~

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يسلمكـ ..*

*حضورك الأروع ..*

*منورة ..}*

----------

